#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "papa~nca"

## Ассаджи

Сейчас на форуме 
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...?showtopic=424
обсуждается этот термин, и приводятся хорошие ссылки
http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/6774/papanca.htm
http://www.dharmastream.org/upload/24/scl22301.mp3

а я вот думаю, как это сказать по-русски.
"Умственное наслоение, домысливание, надумывание, мнительность", или в духе Рис-Девидса, "одержимость, навязчивость" или просто "иллюзия".

В комментарии к Папанчакхая сутте говорится и о распространении-расстилании-растекании (vitthaarenti), и о продлевании-застревании (cira.m  .thapenti). Нужны уже три слова: "навязчивое умственное наслоение". 

В самом простом варианте может подойти "домысливание, мнительность". Здесь такой перевод можно применить в широком смысле: папанчей может быть и воззрение, образующееся в результате апперцепции, и жажда, образующаяся в результате чувства. То есть человек видит что-то привлекательное, и предвкушает удовольствие, или распознает и категоризирует явление, и сводит его к фиксированным идеям.

Udana 77

                                                                  7. Papa~ncakhayasutta.m 

    67.  Eva.m  me suta.m– eka.m samaya.m bhagavaa saavatthiya.m viharati jetavane anaathapi.n.dikassa 
aaraame.  Tena  kho  pana samayena bhagavaa attano papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaapahaana.m paccavekkha
maano nisinno hoti. 
    Atha  kho bhagavaa attano papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaapahaana.m viditvaa taaya.m velaaya.m ima.m udaana.m 
udaanesi– 
          “Yassa papa~ncaa .thiti ca natthi, 
          sandaana.m paligha~nca viitivatto; 
          ta.m nitta.nha.m muni.m caranta.m,
          naavajaanaati sadevakopi loko”ti. sattama.m

Ud-A 372

                                                           7. Papa~ncakhayasuttava.n.nanaa 

    67. Sattame papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaapahaananti papa~ncenti yattha saya.m uppannaa, ta.m santaana.m vitthaarenti   cira.m  .thapentiiti  papa~ncaa,  kilesaa.  Visesato  raagadosamohata.nhaadi.t.thimaanaa.  Tathaa  hi vutta.m– 
         “Raago  papa~nco,  doso  papa~nco, moho papa~nco, ta.nhaa papa~nco, di.t.thi papa~nco, maano papa~nco”ti.– 
Apica   sa.mkilesa.t.tho   papa~nca.t.tho,   kacavara.t.tho   papa~nca.t.tho.  Tattha  raagapapa~ncassa  subhasa~n~naa   nimitta.m,   dosapapa~ncassa   aaghaatavatthu,   mohapapa~ncassa   aasavaa,  ta.nhaapapa~ncassa vedanaa,  di.t.thipapa~ncassa  sa~n~naa,  maanapapa~ncassa  vitakko  nimitta.m.  Tehi papa~ncehi sahagataa sa~n~naa    papa~ncasa~n~naa.    Papa~ncasa~n~naana.m   sa"nkhaa   bhaagaa   ko.t.thaasaa   papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaa. Atthato  saddhi.m  nimittehi  ta.mta.mpapa~ncassa  pakkhiyo kilesaga.no. Sa~n~naagaha.na~ncettha tassa nesa.m  saadhaara.nahetubhaavena.  Vutta~nheta.m–  “sa~n~naanidaanaa  hi  papa~ncasa"nkhaa”ti  (su.  ni. 880). Tesa.m pahaana.m, tena tena maggena raagaadikilesaana.m samucchedananti attho. 
    Tadaa  hi  bhagavaa atiitaasu anekako.tisatasahassasa"nkhaasu attano jaatiisu anatthassa nimittabhuute kilese  imasmi.m  carimabhave ariyamaggena bodhima.n.de savaasane pahiine paccavekkhitvaa satta santaana~nca   kilesacarita.m   raagaadikilesasa.mkili.t.tha.m  ka~njiyapu.n.nalaabu.m  viya  takkabharitacaa.ti.m viya  vasaapiitapilotika.m  viya  ca  dubbinimociya.m  disvaa  “eva.m  gahana.m  naamida.m  kilesava.t.ta.m anaadikaalabhaavita.m   mayha.m   anavasesa.m   pahiina.m,   aho   suppahiinan”ti   uppannapiitipaamojjo udaana.m  udaanesi. Tena vutta.m– “atha kho bhagavaa attano papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaapahaana.m viditvaa taaya.m velaaya.m ima.m udaana.m udaanesii”ti. 
    Tattha  yassa  papa~ncaa  .thiti  ca  natthiiti  yasmaa  bhagavaa attaanameva para.m viya katvaa niddisati tasmaa  yassa  aggapuggalassa  vuttalakkha.naa  papa~ncaa, tehi kataa sa.msaare .thiti ca natthi. Nettiya.m pana  “.thiti  naama anusayo”ti (netti. 27) vutta.m. Anusayo hi bhavapavattiyaa muulanti. Satte sa.msaare papa~ncentiiti   papa~ncaa.   “Papa~nca.t.thitii”ti   ca   paa.tho.   Tassattho–   papa~ncaana.m  .thiti  vijjamaanataa maggena  asamucchedo  papa~nca.t.thiti,  papa~ncaa  eva  vaa  avasi.t.thakusalaakusalavipaakaana.m  pavattiyaa  hetubhaavato  va.t.tassa  .thiti  papa~nca.t.thiti,  saa  yassa  aggapuggalassa  natthi

Pts-A 2.427

Papa~ncitoti aaramma.ne, sa.msaare vaa papa~ncito ciravaasito.

Vibh-A 515

     Tasmi.m   sati  imaani  papa~ncitaaniiti  tasmi.m  “asmiiti  chanda.m  pa.tilabhatii”ti-aadinaa  nayena  vutte papa~ncattaye sati puna imaani “itthasmiiti vaa”ti-aadiini papa~ncitaani hontiiti attho.

AA 3.348

Papa~ncoti ta.nhaadi.t.thimaanavasena   pavatto   madanaakaarasa.n.thito   kilesapapa~nco.

----------


## Ассаджи

Несколько сутт с этим термином:

"Dependent on eye & forms, eye-consciousness arises. The meeting of the three is contact. With contact as a requisite condition, there is feeling. What one feels, one perceives (labels in the mind). What one perceives, one thinks about. What one thinks about, one complicates. Based on what a person complicates, the perceptions & categories of complication assail him/her with regard to past, present, & future forms cognizable via the eye.

"Now, when there is the eye, when there are forms, when there is eye-consciousness, it is possible that one will delineate a delineation of contact.1 When there is a delineation of contact, it is possible that one will delineate a delineation of feeling. When there is a delineation of feeling, it is possible that one will delineate a delineation of perception. When there is a delineation of perception, it is possible that one will delineate a delineation of thinking. When there is a delineation of thinking, it is possible that one will delineate a delineation of being assailed by the perceptions & categories of complication.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....018.than.html

"Thinking has the perceptions & categories of complication1 as its cause, has the perceptions & categories of complication as its origination, has the perceptions & categories of complication as what gives it birth, has the perceptions & categories of complication as its source. When the perceptions & categories of complication exist, thinking comes into being. When the perceptions & categories of complication are not, it doesn't."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.html#papanca

"'I am' is a complication. 'I am this' is a complication. 'I shall be' is a complication. 'I shall not be'... 'I shall be possessed of form'... 'I shall not be possessed of form'... 'I shall be percipient'... 'I shall not be percipient'... 'I shall be neither percipient nor non-percipient' is a complication. Complication is a disease, complication is a cancer, complication is an arrow. Therefore, monks, you should train yourselves: 'We will dwell with an awareness free of complications.'

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....207.than.html (complication)

8. "Any recluses or brahmans who understand as they actually are the origin, the disappearance, the gratification, the danger and the escape in the case of these two views are without lust, without hate, without delusion, without craving, without clinging, with vision, not given to favoring and opposing, and they do not delight in and enjoy proliferation. They are freed from birth, aging and death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, grief and despair; they are freed from suffering, I say.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....011.ntbb.html (proliferation)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Сейчас на форуме 
> http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...?showtopic=424
> обсуждается этот термин, и приводятся хорошие ссылки
> http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/6774/papanca.htm
> http://www.dharmastream.org/upload/24/scl22301.mp3
> 
> а я вот думаю, как это сказать по-русски.
> "Умственное наслоение, домысливание, надумывание, мнительность", ...
> 
> То есть человек видит что-то привлекательное, и предвкушает удовольствие, или распознает и категоризирует явление, и сводит его к фиксированным идеям.


Мнительность содержит в себе сильный оттенок тревожности, страха, надумывание - искусственности - перечисленные через запятую слова довольно разные.

Словарь Ожегова.
Мнительный - Видящий во всем для себя что-нибудь неблагоприятное, всего опасающийся
http://lib.deport.ru/slovar/ojegov/m/343729.html

Судя же по приведенным примерам из сутт обсуждаемый термин большой общности, используется при описании процесса восприятия (первая ссылка). Имхо, мнительность, надумывание вряд ли подходят к описательным схемам такой общности.

"Размышление о..."? (perceptions & categories of complication) т.е. categories of complication _of_ perceptions

----------

